# picked up some Toronto soda water bottles



## RCO (Dec 3, 2012)

was at an antique mall an hour south of where i live and found some soda water bottles on sale so i picked some up and think they were a good buy for the price i paid . i know toronto bottles have gone down in price but for $5 each i coudn't see how i could of not got a good deal at that price . i don't know alot about soda water bottles so i just bought the ones that appealed to me the most and had cool embossing on the front as the vendor had about 20 different ones to pick thru all at same price from maybe 6 different companies all from toronto all the bottles were from around 1900's  . the dominion and ontario companies went out of business in 30's , can't find anything about united or american soda water . 

 pictured are 
 - dominion soda water manufacturing company - Toronto  ( old flag embossed )
 - united soda water manufacturing company - toronto       ( lion embossed )
 - ontario soda water manufacturing company - toronto     ( elephant embossed ) 
 not pictured 
 - american soda water manufacturing company - toronto    ( eagle embossed )


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2012)

a better picture of the ontario soda water bottle , don't know much about this bottle but it had a neat little elephant embossed on the front so i though that was neat as you don't see that very often .


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2012)

a better picture of the dominion bottles , think this is the most common of the 4 i bought as there was actually info on the internet about it and there was a lot of companies using " dominion " around that time in canada .


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2012)

a picture of the american soda water , might notice the snow melted here on sunday as it rained . the other pictures were taken on saturday , odd weather it was winter here then it warmed up .


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Awfully new for my taste but I'm not sure I could resist them with those embossed figures. Outstanding!


----------



## deenodean (Dec 3, 2012)

nice embossing on all of them..ya the price was right..$$$$


----------

